# Quickbench...its quick, its a bench, but it won't replace your workbench



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Pretty much like the B&D workmate and a few other brands , they are quick to setup and easy to store and come in handy for a lot of things. But nothing that is Portable and easy to fold up is going to Equal a good solid wood bench , you might come close but never match the solid stable woodworkers bench. I have a couple of different types of these and they are great but I want a good solid wood bench when I get the space for it.


----------



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

I've moved from a house with my nice workshop to a little apartment in a high-rise (*whimper*) and am looking for SOME kind of little workbench so that I could even do some hand tool work.

How does this rank with other similar offerings? I'm going to have to sacrifice rigidity for portability no matter what, I suppose.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't really have a basis for comparison. It is a pretty nice portable bench though. Well built for what it is designed for.


----------

